# Fun Playtime!



## heartsbeating (May 2, 2011)

After a few months of stress, it felt like we needed to have some lighthearted fun together. I pocketed an idea that another TAM member (m0nk) had posted and unleashed it for Xmas day. 

I set up an easy treasure hunt of sorts that lead hubs around the house, starting at the record player, where the first rhyming clue was waiting. It then lead him to the clothes dryer and other random places from there. One clue had him putting on shoe covers just for a chuckle, another lead him to his safety goggles, winding him around our home, to water pistols and then finally outside... a bucket of water balloons ready for him. I was hiding with my own bucket of water balloons. After staying hidden for about 5 minutes, I heard nothing from him. I wondered if maybe he hadn't seen the water balloons and was looking for me. I ventured from my spot and couldn't find him. So I started calling out to him, haha. I went to check his water balloon bucket. It was still there. I turned to my right and there he was, rising from his crouched position and three water balloons were coming my way. Screaming and laughing, I ran back to my post, now slightly drenched. Turns out, he goes into stealth mode when it comes to water balloons. He stayed hidden again, then all of a sudden balloons were being lopped my way from over the top of the shrubs. I managed to get him once. We battled it out in the driveway with water pistols and balloons and ran around until we were both out of breath and water balloons. It was so much fun and he loved it. 

I don't think I played with water balloons as a kid (evident by how dry he was in comparison to me) but turns out him and his buddies enjoyed water balloon shenanigans when he was young. It was great to share in that kind of innocent play. This is something we need more of..! It's both fun and bonding. 


I wanted to share the fun here and admittedly looking for more inspiration and ideas! What brings out your inner child? And how do you play/have fun together, other than sexually?


----------



## Blossom Leigh (Mar 27, 2014)

Love it!!!


----------



## lucy999 (Sep 28, 2014)

Oh you are adorable. I'm so glad that you shared. You really put the work into your marriage and it shows. I love this story.

My BF and I live right across from a bark park/people park. It's huge and lovely. We get on the swings and laugh so much. Remember swinging so high and then jumping out? So fun!


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

The 1st thing that came to my mind is things like Roller coasters , water rides, haunted hay rides.. I swear I get more excited over these things over my own kids! Something is not right about this... I lead the pack in running from coaster to coaster when we are going to an amusement park.. 

Pillow talk and pillow fights







.....Rock concerts 

I haven't really water bombed my H ...but there has been plenty of opportunities.. where is my FUN spirit in this!.... we always fill about 150 + balloons for our summer B-day parties when we do them at our house... I get a great charge out of seeing the kids bombing each other.... then chasing each other with silly string too...I'm the designated camera woman catching the action so I don't join in so much.. have to put my camera down & run after my H next year ! I'll be thinking of your story Hearts ! 



lucy999 said:


> My BF and I live right across from a bark park/people park. It's huge and lovely. We get on the swings and laugh so much. Remember swinging so high and then jumping out? So fun!


I still do this with my kids when we go to Camprgrounds / parks... always love the swings... Oh he gets on sometimes too beside me ...but it's more the kids...


----------



## meson (May 19, 2011)

Last year all of the kids were away at school or for Boy Scout trips so we were alone for the weekend. After our usual dinner out we returned home but were chilled to to bone. We rearranged the furniture in the family room and built a fort in front of the fire place with a couple of sofas pushed together and a huge quilt. We watched movies cozy warm in the fort and went to sleep there. 

Mrs. meson had a fantastic time. She said it was like a sleep over she would do growing up. We just bairly got the room put back together when the Bous came home.


----------



## Anonymous07 (Aug 4, 2012)

meson said:


> Last year all of the kids were away at school or for Boy Scout trips so we were alone for the weekend. After our usual dinner out we returned home but were chilled to to bone. We rearranged the furniture in the family room and built a fort in front of the fire place with a couple of sofas pushed together and a huge quilt. We watched movies cozy warm in the fort and went to sleep there.
> 
> Mrs. meson had a fantastic time. She said it was like a sleep over she would do growing up. We just bairly got the room put back together when the Bous came home.


When my husband and I were first married, we'd make forts and watch movies together under there. That was a lot of fun. We also used to have nerf gun fights running around our apartment. We've done 'picnic' dinners in our living room and water sponge ball(no clean up of balloons) fights in the back yard. We haven't done any of those lately though.


----------



## heartsbeating (May 2, 2011)

Dance night with special lighting... great idea!


----------



## heartsbeating (May 2, 2011)

lucy999 said:


> Oh you are adorable. I'm so glad that you shared. You really put the work into your marriage and it shows. I love this story.
> 
> My BF and I live right across from a bark park/people park. It's huge and lovely. We get on the swings and laugh so much. Remember swinging so high and then jumping out? So fun!


Thank you and as for the swings, gosh, that was so long ago that I last did that.. what fun that used to be! It was lovely to read that you and your boyfriend do this together at the park.


----------



## Cletus (Apr 27, 2012)

heartsbeating said:


> I wanted to share the fun here and admittedly looking for more inspiration and ideas! What brings out your inner child? And how do you play/have fun together, other than sexually?


Not sure where the BatCave is, but a water balloon fight in the middle of December doesn't qualify as "having fun" 'round these parts.


----------



## heartsbeating (May 2, 2011)

meson said:


> We rearranged the furniture in the family room and built a fort in front of the fire place with a couple of sofas pushed together and a huge quilt. We watched movies cozy warm in the fort and went to sleep there.


Adorable!


----------



## heartsbeating (May 2, 2011)

Cletus said:


> Not sure where the BatCave is, but a water balloon fight in the middle of December doesn't qualify as "having fun" 'round these parts.


Oh you just need toughen up, tis all. 

I kid.


----------



## heartsbeating (May 2, 2011)

Anonymous07 said:


> When my husband and I were first married, we'd make forts and watch movies together under there. That was a lot of fun. We also used to have nerf gun fights running around our apartment. We've done 'picnic' dinners in our living room and water sponge ball(no clean up of balloons) fights in the back yard. We haven't done any of those lately though.


Water sponge ball... genius. We still haven't cleaned up the balloons. I love that you used to do these things. Why the sad face though? Could you put something together and spark those moments back up again? Are things still getting back on track between you?


----------



## Fozzy (Jul 20, 2013)

Next time, make sure each of you has one random pee-balloon in the mix. Extra incentive to dodge.


----------



## heartsbeating (May 2, 2011)

I popped a few balloons in the laundry when attempting to fill them. So I moved to the bathroom thinking that nozzle would be easier. I ended up with water all over me before dashing out to the garden hose and yelling to hubs not to come outside or look out of the windows. After the first few, I realized I ought to make them smaller. Then as my hands were getting cold from filling them up, recognized the value of the 100-fill balloons I'd seen on google. If I'd known about water sponges though.... the very genius of it!


----------



## Blossom Leigh (Mar 27, 2014)

Lol... I hear a New Years water sponge battle coming at your house HB


----------



## Fozzy (Jul 20, 2013)

Pranks are always fun. A little talc poured into someone's hair dryer maybe?


----------



## Revamped (Jun 19, 2014)

badsanta said:


> I have so much fun with custom lighting. I got my daughter one of those LED bowls that makes her whole room look like it is underwater with waves swaying all around. To be honest I got it for her just because I wanted to play with it.


Ooooo! I want one of those!

Could you hook me up with a link?

I'm lazy.

Besides, you da man...


----------

